

Backroom Boys (2003) - jacquesm
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2003/oct/18/features.weekend

======
jgalt212
For those wondering why this has been posted, or climbed to the front page.
The book has a chapter on the lost Beagle 2 probe that was recently found.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8898046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8898046)

~~~
jacquesm
I posted it because it has an amazing story about how a videogame that I used
to play when I was a kid was made. Elite was an absolute knock-out compared to
whatever else was available in the day, the closest I can compare it to in
terms of moving forward was the arrival of 'Doom'. Taking it apart was even
more interesting than playing it, especially how they obfuscated their code.

